# Leftover syrup



## akane (Aug 24, 2008)

What should I use my leftover syrup from making slightly minty candied yams for?  It's really good and I don't want to just throw it out.  I was having trouble keeping myself from scooping up a spoonful to eat every time I checked the yams   It's very sweet though and I can't eat too many of them before I've had my fill of sugar.


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 24, 2008)

Ummmm...how about Ice Cream????


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2008)

Can you freeze it for next time? Or you could put it over pancakes or waffles, or roll it up in crepes with fruit. HTH.


----------

